
Show HN: X-Ray Debugging for HTTP - pimterry
https://httptoolkit.tech/blog/xray-debugging-for-http/
======
pimterry
Hi HN!

This is the first freemium release of HTTP Toolkit: a suite of beautiful &
open-source tools for debugging, testing and building with HTTP(S).

I've been working on the internals of all this as a free & open-source project
for a year or two now. That came together as a standalone free app a few
months back, and today's the day it goes freemium (but still 100% open-
source), with a pile of massive new features and a move towards long-term
sustainability.

Screenshots & explanations for all the new features inside. Let me know what
you think :-)

